# home improvement shows



## archaicruin (Oct 1, 2005)

Does anyone watch Debbie Travis's *Painted House* or *Face Lift* - of all of them, I think she is the most genuinely talented.  Her "Ice House* show was a classic!


----------



## classy1 (Oct 1, 2005)

Travis may be the most talented, but Genevieve from "Trading Spaces" and "Town Haul" is the cutest (with Candace from "Divine Design" a very close second LOL)


----------



## (im)material girl (Oct 4, 2005)

Men!!! - everyone knows the cute ones are Carter and Faber from *Trading Spaces* LOL


----------



## beverly (Oct 9, 2005)

Material Girl, how could you forget Andrew Dan Jumbo from While You Were OUt?  be still my beating heart....wondering how he got that name!   LOL!  He's the sexiest carpenter by far.


----------



## (im)material girl (Oct 11, 2005)

Jumbo is cute, but give me Faber any day


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 11, 2005)

Anyone seen that Adam Carolla home improvement show?

I've seen previews but have not seen it yet. Any good?


----------



## archaicruin (Oct 15, 2005)

I think the Carolla show premieres next week, but I am not sure - I don't really care for his style of humor (he seems to go out of his way to grate) -but I do recall fondly the utterly politically incorrect "Man Show"


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 17, 2005)

I saw one episode. It was ok at best. It will be interesting to see what he turns his house into but I don't want to watch it again till the end. Lots of drama.


----------



## milehigh_woodcrafter (Apr 7, 2006)

i saw one episode a while ago, way too much drama for me.  anyone know whatever happened?


----------



## milehigh_woodcrafter (Apr 7, 2006)

btw, i want a shirt that says norm abrams is my apprentice, what a clown that guy is.  come here for woodworking advice next time new yanker worksop is on.


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 4, 2006)

If it werent for Norm Abhrams, I would never have gotten into woodworking!

The man is talented and knows what he is about...a true Master Craftsman!

I watch THIS OLD HOUSE, and that new one, ASK THIS OLD HOUSE...main staples.

I used to watch Dean and the girl, but, when the switched girls, I quit...

Swithched to DIY Network for awhile, then found out that the guy they had working with wood, had more complicated machinery than any "normal shop" would have in thier life time!  Nada for me!  Vacumn compressors..wood mortisers...sheesh!

I learned a lot from THIS OLD HOUSE and I have a bunch of woodworking magazines coming to the house, like THIS OLD HOUSE, HandyMan, The Family Handyman, Wood and various others....

I learn a lot from them all....

Just my two cents for what its worth, and a wee bit extra for the collection plate...

Jesse


----------

